# Best toys for Maltese pups



## ollie's mom (Mar 10, 2006)

I got so many good suggestions to my 1st post yesterday that I have another question. What are some of the best toys for Maltese pups? (Ollie is 17 weeks old today). She stays in our laundry room (it has a large open area...about 4 x 10...and she has a peepee pad, food, water, soft bed, and toys) while I am at work. She has a few toys that we purchased, but I want to get more for her so that I can rotate them every few days to keep her from getting bored with them. Any suggestions???? Thanks!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I order Fenway's @ petedge. he has teeny ones, medium and large ones...he loves them all. They are very cheap. But if you are ordering from them they will slap a processing fee on if you spend less then $60. I have never had to pay that...I always blow through $60 quickly!







Also good for cheap nylabones and bully sticks.

www.petedge.com


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are well.

Best thing we have is an empty water bottle. They both love it.

Price is right too.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Howdy:
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> ...



You are not kidding. I just tried the 2 litter empty soda bottle, it was as big as she was and she was wrestling with it....sooooo cute!!

I give her everything, stuff like magazines to tear up, little soda bottles with pennies inside to make some rattle noise for her....just remember some chew stuff too....they love that.

I find she makes a bigger mess when I am home, I think she spends alot of the day sleeping when I am gone. The place is puppy proofed now, so I just give her run of the place....she isn't much of a trouble maker, she has a ton of toys.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164406
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful that she doesn't try to eat the paper. My girls love to shread stuff but after shreading it they try to eat it. It could cause blockage.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi! I just wanted to warn you about the water bottles, they do make great toys for them, for some reason Harley absolutely loves them. But..just be sure you remove the lid before leaving it out. Harley managed to take the lid off one day and take off with it and we had to bribe her with a piece of ham to get it away. I was so afraid it was going to block her airway. Anyway, I'm sure Harley is quite the Houdini and a little more rough and tumble than a Malt, but I wanted to let you know just in case. We still let them play with water bottles without lids


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Bucky has probably every toy made (he really is a spoiled maltese, but I have a feeling he isn't the only one on this board) but his favorite is still his Kong. I put a few treats in it and spray in the peanut butter flavored Kong paste and he is a happy camper. Keeps him busy for hours. It is so funny to watch because he will throw it and bat it around trying to dislodge the treats. Eventually he succeeds.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Be careful with the water bottles. When Sassy was a puppy I gave her one without the lid. She was chewing the mouth of the bottle where the threads are.....her tooth slipped and it broke the tip off her canine. Thankfully it was a baby tooth. But since that I do not give her water bottles to play with.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Luckily Angie doesn't like eating paper...I find bits and peices of paper all over the place...she is just a shredder.

I leave the caps tightly on the soda bottles, I think it's safer that way. She plays with them more when I am home...for fetching. For chewing, thankfully, this one likes nylabones.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> Howdy:
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you, also plastic bowls mine will play for hours with them.

Char


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine LOVE the small white practice golf balls. You can get them in the sporting goods section of like Walmart and Target. They come several in a package. Make sure you get the sturdy kind with holes...not the thinner plastic that look like a golf ball. The thinner ones are too easy to chew up. 
We have SO many of these little balls everywhere. We find them when we move furniture...buried in laundry baskets, under the beds....there are probably some lodged under the dishwasher and fridge too.








They are the perfect size for their mouths and are light enough to roll around and keep them entertained for quite some time!









I also give mine the small Happy Meal stuffed animal toys from McDonald's and such. Most are baby friendly with no removable eyes and whatnot...they are usually a GREAT size for mine.

I have also retired some of my skin kids' smaller stuffed animals to the dog toy bin instead of getting rid of them.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

We have found that a lot of stuffed animals and such for dogs that we bought at the pet store were quickly shreddable, and sometimes had dangerous components. So we started buying stuffed toys in the infant/toddler section of stores -making sure they don't have "beanie" stuffing or any removable parts (such as protruding eyes). They love them, and they last so long! Some of Sylphide's baby toys are still around - though mangled at the edges, LOL. They especially love toys that make realistic sounds. Sylphide's favorite toy used to be a stuffed Nemo that made ocean sounds and a barking puppy. Now that she has thoroughly "killed" those, her favorite is a mooing cow.


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

My babies like toys thiat make sounds. I also go to the baby/infant section, usually in a discount store but also in grocery stores. They have telephones made out of soft fabic that you barely have to touch that ring and say several things. One favorite is a ball, usually they are yellow or green, I think it's suppose to be a puppy because it giggles, barks and pants. There are a couple of baby chick toys they like. The fact that you really just have to move the toy to get it to make a noise is what I like. Although, they have lots of others that you have to push a certain part, like Barney, and I have seen Kylsynia go from one to another to another making each one do its thing. She knows just where to bite it. I have to make sure to pick up all the toys before going to bed because there have been several times in the middle of the night someone has gotten up to play. Nothing like waking up to ol' Barney!
Another toy they like is one I can record my voice on. I have given some away to different puppies that have stayed with us and have been told after they go home when they play with that toy they look sad. They miss having so many playmates.
The best thing especially for when your gone is a kong. They stay busy for hours at a time with a kong.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

bully sticks. izzy LOVES them.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

like a little kid, buttercup's favorite toy is her woobie. it's a small satin blankie with a squeaky bear attached in the center. found it in the baby aisle at target. i went to stock up and get a "back up" only to find they dont make that one anymore. i wrote to carter's and am waiting a reply. 

found ONE squeaky one at babies'r'us, all the other woobies dont squeak or they have a rattle in them. butter loves to carry hers around, shake it, or suckle on the bear's ear. she just loves woobie. woobie even gets to go on car rides with her









ann marie and the "i hope you're not making fun of my woobie..." buttercup


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

> I order Fenway's @ petedge. he has teeny ones, medium and large ones...he loves them all. They are very cheap. But if you are ordering from them they will slap a processing fee on if you spend less then $60. I have never had to pay that...I always blow through $60 quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW- This site seems too good to be true. I'm 6 months away from my puppy, and already my favourites list is HUGE- They have everything!! Is it all decent quality?

Even with the higher fees for shipping to Canada, the prices make it worth it to buy a huge amount all at once.. thanks for this site!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> We have found that a lot of stuffed animals and such for dogs that we bought at the pet store were quickly shreddable, and sometimes had dangerous components. So we started buying stuffed toys in the infant/toddler section of stores -making sure they don't have "beanie" stuffing or any removable parts (such as protruding eyes). They love them, and they last so long! Some of Sylphide's baby toys are still around - though mangled at the edges, LOL. They especially love toys that make realistic sounds. Sylphide's favorite toy used to be a stuffed Nemo that made ocean sounds and a barking puppy. Now that she has thoroughly "killed" those, her favorite is a mooing cow.[/B]


That is such a good idea - thanks!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I got so many good suggestions to my 1st post yesterday that I have another question. What are some of the best toys for Maltese pups? (Ollie is 17 weeks old today). She stays in our laundry room (it has a large open area...about 4 x 10...and she has a peepee pad, food, water, soft bed, and toys) while I am at work. She has a few toys that we purchased, but I want to get more for her so that I can rotate them every few days to keep her from getting bored with them. Any suggestions???? Thanks!! [/B]




They do like the empty water bottles, but be sure to tear off the paper before you give it to them and also the little ring that goes around the top under the cap, throw cap away also. My babies love the KONG toys. I have them all and they will play with them for hours, especially when I have to go out and they have to stay home alone. The little round disk one I put cookies in and the other one I put liver pate in and they will lick that thing for hours. try the Kongs...you'll love em and so will Ollie.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Riley's favorite toy is a Racquetball ball. ( We got him a package of 3 for $2.99) They are perfect for him to carry, he tosses them, pounces on them when they try to get away and he's never yet managed to chew one into pieces like he has tennis balls. He found this toy by accident when he followed us to the basement and snooped in the kids' old sports equipment. His second favorite toy is a Petstages Orka Chew. He is only 5 months old, still teething and that seems to be fit his need to chew.

He does also love his kong but we save that for when we have to leave him home so he gets a special treat. He has a fleece puppy that he adores but that's more of a wrestling and cuddling buddy and we have to laugh because it's nearly as big as he is.

Well, the truth is he has way too many toys, I do try to rotate them every few days so he doesn't get bored but I never take away his orka or his stuffed buddy, the balls get rotated out of play just because I'm too lazy to get them out from under the tv stand or sofa every time he loses them.


----------



## aortic001 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pica's favorite is probably the toilet paper roll. But like the others said, make sure your baby won't swallow the paper. Often we'd come home and find spit-ball sized paper lying around









Otherwise she loves these: 
http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/product.asp?...ToysInteractive. She has the squirrel one and can spend a long time trying to drag the squirrels out or tackling the tree branch (sometimes ending up wearing it!), or getting the treats that we hide in it. 

http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/product.asp?...ToysInteractive
However you have to watch how much treat they get out of it and not eating too much. Also it could drive you crazy hearing your own voice or whatever noise is recorded over and over and over...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I get alot of Ty's toys from the BABY DEPARTMENT (HUMAN) Stuffed animals and chew toys for babys are much better made and last longer than pet toys. If you watch the sales they can be very reasonable. Ty loves beanie babies. Teething rings and rattles also make good puppy toys.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Petedge is a great site. I also found it through SM and I just placed my third order with them.. Seems that I never have to pay the shipping charges either!! LOL They definitely have quality things there....I get Pacino's clothes, pee pee pads, and I even just ordered him his very own "smoking Jacket" !! Wait till my husband see this one...I am expecting the package Monday!! LOL

They ship out really fast also, if you place your order before 1 PM you get your items in 2 days if you place your order after 1 PM then you get your order in three days...great service.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

I got Coconut a "Chewy Vuitton" purse for Christmas (one of many things!) and she carries that thing around like she's all proud that she has a bag like mama. lol She did rip a hole in the top about 2 weeks ago, (which is amazing that she took such good care of it for so long!) so i took all the stuffing out and gave it to her that way.







She still carries it around so proud!
By far her favorite ever is the stuffed Booda cheeseburger we get her at WalMart! It's kind of big for her, but she takes it everywhere!


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=164395
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the kongs I read so much about? And are the edible?? Do you put treats in them or do they come with treats? Where can you buy them & are they expensive?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ruby loves all of her Dr. Noy toys, they are super small and have replaceable squeakers! I've found the most on dogtoys.com but they do carry some at Petsmart. The other thing I like about dogtoys.com is that they have different categories for all the different sized pets. They carry the Multipet talking toys and Ruby loved the cat one so much that we had to throw it away!







We also love Nylabones, good for teething and keeping them busy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> like a little kid, buttercup's favorite toy is her woobie. it's a small satin blankie with a squeaky bear attached in the center. found it in the baby aisle at target. i went to stock up and get a "back up" only to find they dont make that one anymore. i wrote to carter's and am waiting a reply.
> 
> found ONE squeaky one at babies'r'us, all the other woobies dont squeak or they have a rattle in them. butter loves to carry hers around, shake it, or suckle on the bear's ear. she just loves woobie. woobie even gets to go on car rides with her
> 
> ...



Hey, Miss Ann Marie. I saw those cute woobies at Joann's fabrics and crafts the other day. If you don't have Joann's there, let me know and I will get you one if you like.
Brit


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

[What are the kongs I read so much about? And are the edible?? Do you put treats in them or do they come with treats? Where can you buy them & are they expensive?
[/QUOTE]

You can buy the Kong toys at Petco or Petsmart and even Target. They themselves are not edible, made of rubber, but you put treats in them and the dogs like licking and chewing on them. They are great company for them when you're not around. I happpen to think they are one of the best toys around. You have to buy the Kong treats seperate.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> [What are the kongs I read so much about? And are the edible?? Do you put treats in them or do they come with treats? Where can you buy them & are they expensive?


You can buy the Kong toys at Petco or Petsmart and even Target. They themselves are not edible, made of rubber, but you put treats in them and the dogs like licking and chewing on them. They are great company for them when you're not around. I happpen to think they are one of the best toys around. You have to buy the Kong treats seperate.
[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! I can't wait to get my ZoeGirl these. Can you buy the treats at the Petsmart & Target also? My girl is right at 3 lbs in size, are the kongs small enough for her?


----------

